# Massive tower coming to Brooklyn



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

It's big, Jim:



> Can we pause for just a minute to commend the fine people of Brooklyn for approving such a good-looking building as the new tallest structure in their fair borough?
> 
> Truth be told, I did not think this day would come. I even said as much whenplans for this skyscraper were first announced. I didn’t believe that the borough could be sold on the 73-story tower—which is almost twice the height of anything around it—and I worried that preservationists would rush to “save” a landmarked bank on the ground floor to stop the building from blocking views or creating shadows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

73 storeys? There's dozens of towers that height and higher going up in Toronto.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 73 storeys? There's dozens of towers that height and higher going up in Toronto.


The point you're missing is that it it massive compared to everything around it. Obviously there are plenty of taller towers across the river in Manhattan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> The point you're missing is that it it massive compared to everything around it. Obviously there are plenty of taller towers across the river in Manhattan.


no, the towers in toronto are and will be massively taller than existing buildings. except the cn tower, of course.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 21, 2016)

Either way, it's fugly.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, the towers in toronto are and will be massively taller than existing buildings. except the cn tower, of course.


What's Toronto got to so with this? I'm sure there's big towers going up everywhere around the globe, but this is quite big news for Brooklyn/New York, and having a single tower twice the size of everything else around it will have a huge impact on the local landscape.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> What's Toronto got to so with this? I'm sure there's big towers going up everywhere around the globe, but this is quite big news for Brooklyn/New York, and having a single tower twice the size of everything else around it will have a huge impact on the local landscape.


skyscraper erected in new york not really imo the story you believe it to be.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> skyscraper erected in new york not really imo the story you believe it to be.


It's of some interest if you live (or are interested) in Brooklyn which is not covered in huge skyscrapers: it's actually relatively low rise there.

I don't give a fuck what's going on in Toronto and seeing as your sole purpose in this thread seems to be disrupt it, I will ask you to kindly desist.

For anyone interested in the actual story, there's some background here: http://gizmodo.com/this-super-futuristic-skyscraper-for-brooklyn-will-prob-1759751039


----------



## petee (Apr 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> skyscraper erected in new york not really imo the story you believe it to be.


It's not New York, it's Bklyn. 
It's going to be bizarre.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

petee said:


> It's not New York, it's Bklyn.
> It's going to be bizarre.


I'm surprised it's getting the go ahead particularly as it's sticking out of the top of the landmark bank.


----------



## hot air baboon (Apr 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 73 storeys? There's dozens of towers that height and higher going up in Toronto.



...makes sense...they must be desperately short of space in Canada...


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> What's Toronto got to so with this? I'm sure there's big towers going up everywhere around the globe, but this is quite big news for Brooklyn/New York, and having a single tower twice the size of everything else around it will have a huge impact on the local landscape.


for one it'll be used as justification to usher in more towers of similar or slightly lesser stature. It'll be a new mini Manhattan by the time the developers have finished.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> for one it'll be used as justification to usher in more towers of similar or slightly lesser stature. It'll be a new mini Manhattan by the time the developers have finished.


It's what happened to Williamsburg after the rezoning. Luxury flats ahoy!






Williamsburg, Brooklyn – gentrification, street scenes and dustbin lids


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> It's what happened to Williamsburg after the rezoning. Luxury flats ahoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have seen it happening all over London too - especially Docklands but also now around London Bridge.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks like something straight out of Dubai, especially with the domed mosque looking thing next to it. Quite out of place in low rise Brooklyn and the more classicly designed skyscrapers of Manhattan.

Meh.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 21, 2016)

petee said:


> It's not New York, it's Bklyn.


As I'm sure you are aware, that statement is factually incorrect on two levels.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm surprised it's getting the go ahead particularly as it's sticking out of the top of the landmark bank.


it had to get permission from new york city because of the age (built 1908) of the bank


----------



## petee (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm surprised it's getting the go ahead particularly as it's sticking out of the top of the landmark bank.


tendentious article that was too. it's "progressive" of bklyn to be putting up this stuff. i'll also wait to see what their idea of "affordable" housing is.
btw it's still possible to be a dik with skyscrapers in manhattan too. this 432 Park Avenue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is now stabbing all of us in the eye.



Maltin said:


> As I'm sure you are aware, that statement is factually incorrect on two levels.


well i don't live here or anything so how would i know.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 22, 2016)

petee said:


> well i don't live here or anything so how would i know.


if you don't know what city and state the borough of Brooklyn are in then I suggest looking at some maps, books or the internet to help you.


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2016)

editor said:


> It's what happened to Williamsburg after the rezoning. Luxury flats ahoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Vauxhall.


----------

